# Ciao ragazzi



## Glocal (28 Agosto 2012)

Un botto di tempo! Sono bannato a vita dal vecchio MW ma non potevo non passare per un saluto, buona fortuna. 

DELUXE.


----------



## Cutolo™ (28 Agosto 2012)

Eroe totale, un saluto tridimensionale anche a te.


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2012)

un saluto di benvenuto mitico!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2012)

bentornato deluxe!


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2012)

rotfl  Benvenuto


ehm...  già bannato


----------

